# SIP, Feng...



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

My Feng died last night. He was such a happy, friendly fish. He would wiggle at me all the time and always seemed so excited to see me. Feng liked to be touched, and would swim in circles around my finger, rubbing against it. He would nip at my hands and the vacuum during water changes. He had such a great personality and he was beautiful. He lived a long life. Feng was about 2 years, 2 months old. He was blind in one eye and had a tumor for the last few months. Up until yesterday, he was as feisty as ever. Then yesterday afternoon, he went pale and started breathing hard. By last night, he had passed. I will miss him, his darling personality, his little brown "shark" eyes. I'm glad I got to have him in my life. Goodbye, Feng.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry. He was a very beautiful fish.


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm really sorry. Swim in peace, Feng...


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

He was truly beautiful...SIP Feng...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Feng. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry, Tabbie. It is always tough to lose a pet (it's weird referring to them as pets, because they're so much _more_). SIP Feng.


----------

